# Curing the 'ol "dip bang" and holding low



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's the first call out video by the new and improved BowJunky (Greg/Dan) who called out George Ryals IV to make a short shooting tip video. Well the subject discussed is something we, as competitive archres have all experienced. Perhaps the tips provided will help some of us. 

Enjoy!!
[video]https://www.facebook.com/BowJunky/videos/1004066713006910/?fref=nf[/video]


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Great vid. Tomorrow morning, I'll be checking my positions and process against this video. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

*Check all griv's videos out on youtube*


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Like to see Griv info about the torqueless d loop and what nocks work with loop


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

redman said:


> Like to see Griv info about the torqueless d loop and what nocks work with loop


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I gotta talk with Griv, giving me the finger  Did you see it?


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't get to shoot until this evening. I paid extra attention to my back shoulder position. It was fine. Now, after some warm up, I started employing GRIV's pre-load of the shoulder blade. It did make a positive difference with my hold. I thought my pre-load was already good. By flexing the muscle to move the shoulder blade in toward the spine, I realized that my pre-load had moved into the muscles on the outside of my shoulder blade and into my right lat. Not where I want the hold to come from. My form flaws come about through very subtle changes over time. And, they are very hard to notice without help. Thanks for pointing out the vid Montigre.


----------



## Flashclimber (May 3, 2013)

Griv should just make this video a TAW on youtube.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

He already had a TAW on this in the past.


----------

